# So I got into an accident, what now?



## sekani (Jan 15, 2015)

Was on a trip yesterday afternoon (pax in the back seat) and got rear-ended at a stoplight. Damage to the back of my car was pretty extensive, but no one was injured. Other guy was pretty blatantly at-fault, police report was filed and Uber was contacted. James River is listed as my primary insurance on the police report, but I do have a personal policy from Allstate with a rideshare endorsement. Other party is insured through USAA.

Basically I'm wondering what happens from here. Obviously I'm out of a driveable car for now, so who do I talk to about a rental car? When can I expect to hear anything about repairs being done?

Also, is there any way I'll be able to drive for Uber in the interim? I'm between jobs at the moment, so Uber is my primary income right now. Is there any way to recover lost income or potential lost income in the meantime?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't think Uber will let you drive until you're back in your own car and they clear it. Unless you use Uber's rental car program (only avail in certain cities), you cannot use a rental car to drive. If you have another car, you can try to get that one approved.

AFAIK, JR won't cover your car unless you have full-coverage on your personal insurance AND after you pay your $1000 deductible. I don't know how AllState's rider works. You'll have to ask them if they'll cover your car if JR is the primary and if they will cover the deductible after you pay your own with Allstate.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sekani said:


> Was on a trip yesterday afternoon (pax in the back seat) and got rear-ended at a stoplight. Damage to the back of my car was pretty extensive, but no one was injured. Other guy was pretty blatantly at-fault, police report was filed and Uber was contacted. James River is listed as my primary insurance on the police report, but I do have a personal policy from Allstate with a rideshare endorsement. Other party is insured through USAA.
> 
> Basically I'm wondering what happens from here. Obviously I'm out of a driveable car for now, so who do I talk to about a rental car? When can I expect to hear anything about repairs being done?
> 
> Also, is there any way I'll be able to drive for Uber in the interim? I'm between jobs at the moment, so Uber is my primary income right now. Is there any way to recover lost income or potential lost income in the meantime?


With 3 different policies involved you should be fine. Going through the at faults insurer to collect lost wages is a pain, but worth the trouble. You can get rental car reimbursement through the at faults insurer too. But you can't drive for hire in a rental vehicle. The scary part comes in a couple days when the "non injured" pax from your back seat suddenly has severe back and neck pain. Driving for Uber is like going down the freeway with a big sign on your vehicle that says "please sue me, I'm worth $60 billion".


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Your personal insurance plays no part at first unless you have a TNC rider with periods 2 and/or 3 coverage. Allstate or James Rivers may assist you in recovering, but they are not the ones paying.

Step 1: Contact the other driver's insurance. Make sure a claim has been filed by the other driver and just go directly to them and see what they propose. Mention both lost wages and a rental. The rental will probably be automatic, the lost wages could be a battle. Be SURE to tell them you can not Uber with the rental as your TNC insurance wouldn't cover you (if they won't, read policy), and the time frame to get a car approved can be several weeks if not more than a month.

If they give you trouble, I would call my personal insurance next since you have the TNC rider and see if they can help. James Rivers would be my last choice because they don't know you from Adam and I've heard they can both be very helpful or not much at all depending on who you are assigned to.

JMHO.


----------



## Lynette (Jun 26, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> With 3 different policies involved you should be fine. Going through the at faults insurer to collect lost wages is a pain, but worth the trouble. You can get rental car reimbursement through the at faults insurer too. But you can't drive for hire in a rental vehicle. The scary part comes in a couple days when the "non injured" pax from your back seat suddenly has severe back and neck pain. Driving for Uber is like going down the freeway with a big sign on your vehicle that says "please sue me, I'm worth $60 billion".


That is the reason I only put the sign in the window when I accept a trip only.


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

You have neck pain, don't you? You HAVE neck pain!


----------

